# 7 Deadly Sins party



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well it's offical I have picked a theme (for once) for this years annual halloween party!=)

All though I'm pretty sure i have the food and decor handle i need help with the game for the night. I'm thinking a 7 deadly sins spin on truth or dare MINUS the truth....where they will have to spin a wheel and pick a sin from one of the 7 catagorys.

LUST
SLOTH
ENVY
GLUTTONY
GREED
WRATH
PRIDE

what i'm needing is idea's for the dares??


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

check the games thread, tempt your fate, there are tons of dares


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

great idea, i just came from there and now I have a few more ideas like...

LUST
Come up with a pornstar name for yourself

Respond with thats what she said for the next 15 minutes to everything someone says to you.

Choose someones lap to sit on for 10 min

Convince someone that you have been a bad boy/girl and you need a spanking

GREED

Get someone to give you a dollar (be creative)

Steal an accessory from someones costume without them knowing

GLUTTONY

Eat something off of someone's plate

Chug a beer


and thats all i have so far....


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Perhaps for Pride: Stare at yourself in the mirror for x minutes without laughing?


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ooo good one! =) i have also came up with for PRIDE walk around the room like a model and the room is your run way lol


----------



## GuitarGal (Aug 11, 2006)

A perfect match for your theme, AND incredibly good wine!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

All though I am one year short of the legal age to buy or drink that..i will definatly have my eye out for that for the legal drinkers that will b at the party!!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok this is the invite i made for it...first one ever made....so be gentle...but tell me what you think!?=)


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

stephy12 said:


> Ok this is the invite i made for it...first one ever made....so be gentle...but tell me what you think!?=)



I love it!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx!=) I know it prolly needs a few touch ups here and there but its basically my rough draft lol


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I found these ideas via Google:

Party Games / Activities

Below are some ideas for games and activities (for an informal Seven Deadly Sins party):

Set up a small confession box in each themed area of your party with pieces of paper and pens for guests to write anonymous confessions of a time that they committed that sin. Read them out at the end of the party after everyone's had a few drinks and see if you can guess who wrote each one.

For Gluttony, hold donut-eating competitions and drinking games.

For Pride, hold a fashion show (if it's a costume party) or Vogue-off's (have someone operate a camera so people can react to the flash) then judge who has stuck the most vain pose.

For Wrath, set up an inflatable punch bag / piñata or a dartboard with famous villain's faces on to let guests take their anger out on.

For Lust, hold dirty dancing competitions or play Spin the Bottle. Have guests write their own Call Girl / Male Escort ads alongside the real ones - then see if people can guess which ad belongs to who. Or pick up some of these party games such as 'Pin the Boobs / Pecker on..." or this 'Ball Toss' game (below right).


For Envy, pin up photos of every guest and have people write underneath what it is they envy about them.

For Greed, play gambling games.

For Sloth, have anybody who didn't come in costume provide foot rubs to people as they lounge around on bean bags in the Sloth area. Or have them provide a waiter service to people in this area as a punishment (give people a bell to 'ring for service').



Not sure how appropriate they are, but there are some ideas....


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG I love all those ideas! Haha definitly thinking about doing the pin the boobs or pecker idea even going as far as getting a blow up doll and figuring out something (The bunch i hang out with would go nuts over it)....drinking games r a must...so far beer pong is all i have tho....I am doing a "Spin the Sin wheel" where they will have to spin the wheel and what ever sin it lands on they will have to pick out a dare from that sin bucket (plastic pumpkins) and do that sin and gain a point for every sin they commit...at the end of the night who ever has the most points gets a prize! Thank u so much for your help jenscats!!=)


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

stephy12 said:


> OMG I love all those ideas! Haha definitly thinking about doing the pin the boobs or pecker idea even going as far as getting a blow up doll and figuring out something (The bunch i hang out with would go nuts over it)....drinking games r a must...so far beer pong is all i have tho....I am doing a "Spin the Sin wheel" where they will have to spin the wheel and what ever sin it lands on they will have to pick out a dare from that sin bucket (plastic pumpkins) and do that sin and gain a point for every sin they commit...at the end of the night who ever has the most points gets a prize! Thank u so much for your help jenscats!!=)


You're welcome!! If you want more ideas just Google "7 Deadly sins party ideas" which is how I found those plus some others....


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anyone on here happen to have the 7 deadly sins board game?? I got an example of some of the dares and they r perfect for my Spin The Sin Wheel game....and sadly i am a slight penny pincher and do not want to go out and buy the game just to steal the dare ideas....


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

stephy12 said:


> Well it's offical I have picked a theme (for once) for this years annual halloween party!=)
> 
> All though I'm pretty sure i have the food and decor handle i need help with the game for the night. I'm thinking a 7 deadly sins spin on truth or dare MINUS the truth....where they will have to spin a wheel and pick a sin from one of the 7 catagorys.
> 
> ...


I love this idea for a game!


----------



## stephy12 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx! I'm really hoping it works out and everyone joins in on it lol!


----------

